# Charcoal Barbecues on French campsites



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello All,
Having completed 2 French trips last year and whilst preparing for another later this month I have found out our small gas BBQ has died. 
At present I am unable to replace the one we had but do have a small charcoal bbq. It is one of the small siver stainless steel drum type.
Apologies for this question, as I should know the answer having already been to France twice but do most campsites allow the use of charcoal barbecues?
Many thanks in anticipation of your answers.
Martin


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*BBQ*

Last year we bought a gas BBQ because some French commercial sites we went on had notices banning open fire type BBQ's. I prefer charcoal myself so use that when we can. No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: BBQ*



iandsm said:


> .... No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.


I've never used an Aire so genuinely don't know the answer to this - I'm not "having a go"

Should you be using a BBQ (of any description) on an Aire?

Or do you mean, because you don't use a BBQ on an Aire, it isn't a problem (choosing)

I only ask as today I happened to pick up an old copy of "all the aires" and it was mentioned that you "should not set out camping equipment or awnings etc" on an aire.

What is the protocol?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we only use a Cadac

From an external BBQ on the motorhome

We use it on aires if there is space

But most if not all campsites allow BBQ

As long as you don't burn the grass

Aldra


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Tahnks everybody..............
But do most campsites allow charcoal bbq`s ????
Martin


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

In the south a lot of sites don't allow them as there is a risk of forest fires.
James


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

In our experience and having worked on French campsites, many will only allow gas or electric ones as charcoal is considered a fire risk. After witnessing some of the horrendous fires in the South of France it is no wonder these restrictions are in place. Further north the authorities may be more relaxed about them.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: BBQ*



HarleyDave said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > .... No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.
> ...


We use the charcoal BBQ when is it obviously not going to be a problem, just depends on the type of wire. Some would be fine others not. But you are right about not setting up camp, it's a definite no.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Many sites locally will not allow charcoal due to the fire risk and dry conditions, gas is OK or electric (popular with some French), you are not allowed to set out camping type equipment on aires (local byelaws) - that includes chairs, tables, corner steadies and similar but obviously many people ignore that and get away with it 

but be careful - forest fires are easy to start and hard to stop and your insurance bill could be rather high if you cause such an event......

if indeed your insurance company would pay the claim - which is debatable if it was entirely your fault and against local restrictions.......

Dave


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies..............looks like I will have to get an alternative gas BBQ pdq.
Not sure how the reference to aires "crept" in as I did mention campsites twice..........I know you are not meant to use a BBQ on an aire.
No matter all answers gratefully received.
Martin


----------



## AClassHymer (Apr 30, 2013)

Only once in 30 years have we stayed won a French campsite that annex charcoal. 

Not normally a done thing on aires - lack of space anyway. But sometimes possible - use your common sense.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: BBQ*



iandsm said:


> Last year we bought a gas BBQ because some French commercial sites we went on had notices banning open fire type BBQ's. I prefer charcoal myself so use that when we can. No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.


As a general note. You're not supposed to cook outside the van on Aires, unless they have a dedicated BBQ area, which is rare.

The idea is that they are overnight stops not campsites. It's the whole ethos of the Aires system


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: BBQ*



Scattycat said:


> As a general note. You're not supposed to cook outside the van on Aires, unless they have a dedicated BBQ area, which is rare.
> 
> The idea is that they are overnight stops not campsites. It's the whole ethos of the Aires system





iandsm said:


> Last year we bought a gas BBQ because some French commercial sites we went on had notices banning open fire type BBQ's. I prefer charcoal myself so use that when we can. No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.


Thanks Scattycat - that's what I thought - hence my query of iandsm's post

On reflection, the meaning may well have been that, since no BBQ's are allowed on Aires, it doesn't matter whether you are on Charcoal or Gas. ('cos you won't be using either...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: BBQ*



HarleyDave said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > .... No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.
> ...


We use the charcoal BBQ when is it obviously not going to be a problem, just depends on the type of wire. Some would be fine others not. But you are right about not setting up camp, it's a definite no.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Most of the sites we stayed on last year in France did not allow charcoal bbq's.
This was more so in the dryer/wooded areas.
Surprisingly as we got into Portugal they weren't so bothered there!

I know you didn't ask about Aires, but we found these varied so much and we actually used a BBQ on quite a few of them, but only where it seemed right or others were using them. Some aires especially in the south are like small sites.

Alison


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

gorsecover said:


> Hello All,
> Having completed 2 French trips last year and whilst preparing for another later this month I have found out our small gas BBQ has died.
> At present I am unable to replace the one we had but do have a small charcoal bbq. It is one of the small siver stainless steel drum type.
> Apologies for this question, as I should know the answer having already been to France twice but do most campsites allow the use of charcoal barbecues?
> ...


When we were in southern spain no problem but costa blanca/Valencia don't allow them, we have an electric oblong grill which all the spanish use & quite a few brits too


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are going to purchase a gas BBQ I can recommend the CADAC safari chef.

Its probably the best £60 I have spent on MH stuff. An excellent bit of kit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Martin

Are you talking disposable?

But if you are on a campsite 

Well just ask

On aires I'm sure disposable would be acceptable as long as they are on a suitable base no one seems to bother

Aldra


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Aldra.........
.I was wondering about small portable charcoal bbq............but have this afternoon bought a cadac safari gas.......dont want to risk no charred food whilst on hols.
Thanks for your help guys.
Martin


----------



## AClassHymer (Apr 30, 2013)

Baffled. 
Use your common sense. 
Aires vary hugely, most not charcoal BBQ possibilities, but opportunities arise. France must have changed drastically in the last 9 months I charcoal BBQ's are not allowed anywhere! 

Ditto Germany, Belgium, Holland, Austria, Lux.


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you AClassHymer...............perhaps common sense would also prevail when replying instead of a caustic comment.

As for your post it is meaningless.........Read it and see.

As to the reference to Aires................nowhere and I repeat nowhere did I mention Aires I was after a reply regarding campsites.

But most people have not bothered to read my question and I end up with less than useful replies like yours.


----------



## AClassHymer (Apr 30, 2013)

Soo sorry.

Misunderstood

Have never but once had problems with charcoal. 

Have little gas thing which is used occasionally.

Promise to never reply to your posts again.

Apologies.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good choice Martin the Cadac is a very useful bit of kit especially if you have an external gas point we use ours all the time in preference to cooking in the van. Without the plates it's a useful gas ring
Makes a good little oven too with the cover

Not as authentic as a charcoal but a lot more convenient when travelling

To be honest I've never noticed a ban on charcoal on the campsites we've used but as we use a Cadac never really looked

It wouldn't surprise me though and has prob resulted from careless disposal of the spent coals or burning of the grass by disposable ones always get a fair proportion of idiots who don't take care

Enjoy

Aldra


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

gorsecover said:


> Thank you AClassHymer...............perhaps common sense would also prevail when replying instead of a caustic comment.
> 
> As for your post it is meaningless.........Read it and see.
> 
> ...


I think most of us appreciate that you didn't mention using a BBQ on an Aire, but others did and it seemed only right to correct them.
Sorry if you think some of us went off topic but that's life, get over it and open a bottle of vino and chill. Life's too short to get upset by others postings :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: BBQ*



Scattycat said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > Last year we bought a gas BBQ because some French commercial sites we went on had notices banning open fire type BBQ's. I prefer charcoal myself so use that when we can. No problem on aires but at least we have the choice now.
> ...


Having used a great many aires/stelplatze over many years all over France and Germany I am well aware of the etiquette and ethos of using them and the generality of using, or not using a BBQ or cooking outside the motorhome on aires, or indeed putting out a chair or anything else. I am also well aware they are overnight stops and not campsites.

It must be obvious to anyone that local conditions must always be taken into account and of course one makes the decision depending on the particular aire, the number of users, their proximity, wind direction, layout whether any possible inconvenience might be caused etc. etc.

I do as other users do, (Usually French) and I am able to be flexible, what might be appropriate on one aire may not be on another and I do not need to be corrected, thank you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the point was that Martin asked specifically about French campsites

So we have all gone a bit off topic

I have used my Caddac on aires it very much depends on the the surrounding space etc

Martin was asking about the general rules on French campsites

As a Cadac owner I have never noticed

Others may have

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Charcoal bbq's are allowed on campsites unless specifically forbidden. In some cases they can be used at bbq points rather than on pitches. In some areas, such as Landes, they are generally forbidden throughout the area.


----------

